# Why Do So Many Sikh Girls Date Hindu Guys And Despise Sikh Guys?



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Why do so many Sikh Women date and have relationships with Hindu Men and despise Sikh Men or choose Hindu Men over Sikh Men as their partner...

What is wrong with Sikh Girls? Shouldn't  we ex communicate Sikh Girls having Hindu boyfriends?...

Sikh Girls do not want to date or marry Sikh Men... Sikh girls make fun of Sikh men, tease them along with their Hindu men and are repulsed by Sikh Men and go after Hindu men... Such Sikh girls who hate Sikh men and prefer Hindu men are in majority unfortunately.

Sikh girls make such faces as if they are disgusted by Sikh men when they come across Sikh men in their lives, in colleges or work places etc.

On the other hand non sikh women are very much interested in dating and marrying Sikh Guys...That is why i have a huge respect for Hindu girls... Hindu girls never make fun of or judge Sikh guys.

I think Sikh men should marry Hindu women or other non sikh women instead of Sikh Women... Because Sikh girls are really not interested in dating or marrying  Sikh guys... Sikh girls always seem to choose Hindu guys for relationships and marriage. Even the ugliest looking Hindu men get to date absolutely beautiful Sikh women.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Why do so many Sikh Women date and have relationships with Hindu Men and despise Sikh Men or choose Hindu Men over Sikh Men as their partner...



who cares? what are you going to do about it? Why do so many Sikh men date and have relationships with non Sikh women? are you a misogynist? Do you not think the issue affects both sexes equally?



Turbanedtiger said:


> What is wrong with Sikh Girls?


 
All Sikh girls? some Sikh girls? Why is it wrong that they should do what they wish? Have you been dumped by one? Are you looking for some sort of panthic law so you can force her to come back to you?



Turbanedtiger said:


> Shouldn't we ex communicate Sikh Girls having Hindu boyfriends?...



clearly, yes, 

who is 'we'? are you perfect enough to draw up and impose laws?



Turbanedtiger said:


> Sikh Girls do not want to date or marry Sikh Men..



Again, do you mean all Sikh girls? and do you mean all Sikh men? or is just men like you that they do not wish to date?



Turbanedtiger said:


> Sikh girls make fun of Sikh men, tease them along with their Hindu men and are repulsed by Sikh Men and go after Hindu men... Such Sikh girls who hate Sikh men and prefer Hindu men are in majority unfortunately.



Ok, your saying that most Sikh girls hate Sikh men, including their fathers, brothers, cousins, uncles, and are quite happy to reject family and run off with whoever, I would say that is a minority myself, which all cultures have. 

On the other hand non sikh women are very much interested in dating and marrying Sikh Guys...That is why i have a huge respect for Hindu girls... Hindu girls never make fun of or judge Sikh guys.

Ok, so you have been dumped by a Sikh girl and found a nice Hindu girl, good for you, and now your struggling with the double standard, yeah, its a tricky one, I feel for you



Turbanedtiger said:


> I think Sikh men should marry Hindu women or other non sikh women instead of Sikh Women... Because Sikh girls are really not interested in dating or marrying Sikh guys... Sikh girls always seem to choose Hindu guys for relationships and marriage. Even the ugliest looking Hindu men get to date absolutely beautiful Sikh women.



Ok, mission achieved, now you can show your mum this post, and hope your family agrees with you, good luck!


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> who cares? what are you going to do about it? Why do so many Sikh men date and have relationships with non Sikh women? are you a misogynist? Do you not think the issue affects both sexes equally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all but Majority of the Sikh girls do not want to date or marry Sikh men... They prefer to date Hindu Men.. That is why Sikh population is declining... Though slowly

Secondly Sikh Women - Hindu Men aren't genuine... Many sikh women - Hindu men relationships are about casual dating and flings


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

If I was a Sikh woman, I would not want to date you, your a misogynistic hypocrite. 

On that basis, are all Sikh men misogynistic hypocrites?


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> If I was a Sikh woman, I would not want to date you, your a misogynistic hypocrite.
> 
> On that basis, are all Sikh men misogynistic hypocrites?



Misogynist? What are you talking about?

So is it ok for Sikh women to engage in premarital sex with their Hindu boyfriends?

Isn't it against Sikhi?


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> On the other hand non sikh women are very much interested in dating and marrying Sikh Guys...That is why i have a huge respect for Hindu girls... Hindu girls never make fun of or judge Sikh guys.


but your saying you respect Hindu girls for wanting to date Sikh guys? huge respect in fact

is it ok for Sikh women to engage in premarital sex with their Sikh boyfriends?

and how do you know what they are doing anyway?

do you hide under their beds?


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> but your saying you respect Hindu girls for wanting to date Sikh guys? huge respect in fact
> 
> is it ok for Sikh women to engage in premarital sex with their Sikh boyfriends?
> 
> ...



In colleges and work places Sikh Girls prefer and date Hindu boyfriends... And many such relationships are only about flings and casual dating. When you be go to college and work places you know about it... Its common sense... No need to hide under their beds.

Majority of the Sikh girls prefer to date Hindu men only... Hindu men know about this and hence they also chase Sikh girls.. Its like an achievement or winning a trophy for them... I am not blaming Hindu men... Coz these Sikh women to love to get down and dirty with their Hindu boyfriends


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> In colleges and work places Sikh Girls prefer and date Hindu boyfriends... And many such relationships are only about flings and casual dating. When you be go to college and work places you know about it... Its common sense... No need to hide under their beds.
> 
> Majority of the Sikh girls prefer to date Hindu men only... Hindu men know about this and hence they also chase Sikh girls.. Its like an achievement or winning a trophy for them... I am not blaming Hindu men... Coz these Sikh women to love to get down and dirty with their Hindu boyfriends



buts ok for hindu women to get down and dirty with Sikh boys? 

sorry, I don't see much common sense in your posts, your just a kid, you need to grow up, or find another forum where you can all get excited about this nonsense


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> buts ok for hindu women to get down and dirty with Sikh boys?
> 
> sorry, I don't see much common sense in your posts, your just a kid, you need to grow up, or find another forum where you can all get excited about this nonsense



Hindu women dating Sikh men is quite less compared to the other way around. No wonder Sikh population is declining 

Also compared to Hindu Women, Sikh women are very liberal tbh


----------



## Truthsikher31 (Apr 15, 2018)

Why do Sikh women not want Sikh men, and prefer Hindu men?  Maybe the grass is greener .  Or in this case, blacker?  This question really has to be based on experience.  Can't be based on observation.  Yes there might "some", but then again this can be applied to any culture/religion.  Really who cares, as long as who ever you end up with, loves and respects you.  Love - without why be with each other.  Respect - if the two are from different backgrounds, and want to continue those traditions, the other should respect it.  As long as there is a mutual understanding and agreement.  

Sikh population ending? - I really don't think its only because Sikh women aren't choosing the Sikh men.  Have you seen the men in Punjab, most of them now a days keep a trimmed beard, and might even cut their hair, but yet still wear a turban.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> Why do Sikh women not want Sikh men, and prefer Hindu men?  Maybe the grass is greener .  Or in this case, blacker?  This question really has to be based on experience.  Can't be based on observation.  Yes there might "some", but then again this can be applied to any culture/religion.  Really who cares, as long as who ever you end up with, loves and respects you.  Love - without why be with each other.  Respect - if the two are from different backgrounds, and want to continue those traditions, the other should respect it.  As long as there is a mutual understanding and agreement.
> 
> Sikh population ending? - I really don't think its only because Sikh women aren't choosing the Sikh men.  Have you seen the men in Punjab, most of them now a days keep a trimmed beard, and might even cut their hair, but yet still wear a turban.



This is an experience and an observation done by many Sikhs not just me... Come on this is the truth known to many Sikhs or people in India in general... Even you know it... Everyone does.

Sikh girls prefer Hindu men and despise Sikh men... Most of the sikh girls in colleges or work places, offices have hindu boyfriends.. Hindu men know about all this and they too chase Sikh girls, another reason is sikh girls dont come across sikh guys in colleges and work places.. They happen to meet Hindu Men way often. I have nothing against Sikh girls dating Hindu men...

But many of the Sikh women - Hindu Men relationships are only about lust and sex. Many Sikh women sleep around with their Hindu boyfriends.. This has become common...Sikh girls are quite liberal in general.. Many of the Sikh girls date more than one Hindu guys..quite common it is

 And all this is against Sikhi


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> This is an experience and an observation done by many Sikhs not just me... Come on this is the truth known to many Sikhs or people in India in general... Even you know it... Everyone does.
> 
> Sikh girls prefer Hindu men and despise Sikh men... Most of the sikh girls in colleges or work places, offices have hindu boyfriends.. Hindu men know about all this and they too chase Sikh girls, another reason is sikh girls dont come across sikh guys in colleges and work places.. They happen to meet Hindu Men way often. I have nothing against Sikh girls dating Hindu men...
> 
> ...



sorry your boring me, the whole point of interaction is to debate and learn, your just spouting the same old rhetoric, what has this got to do with Sikh Philosophy?


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> sorry your boring me, the whole point of interaction is to debate and learn, your just spouting the same old rhetoric, what has this got to do with Sikh Philosophy?


Dont you think Sikh women should stop dating Hindu men and stop engaging in sexual acts with their Hindu boyfriends before marriage?

Dont you think all this is spoiling Sikhi?


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Dont you think Sikh women should stop dating Hindu men and stop engaging in sexual acts with their Hindu boyfriends before marriage?
> 
> Dont you think all this is spoiling Sikhi?



ok, as I have some time free in between packing computers, lets start with a few questions, 

do you know the difference between culture and religion?


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> ok, as I have some time free in between packing computers, lets start with a few questions,
> 
> do you know the difference between culture and religion?


You tell me what do you think about culture and religion?


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> You tell me what do you think about culture and religion?



no, I cannot debate with you unless we have a common ground to debate, so I need you to tell me what your thoughts are, if you know, say so, if you do not, then say so, but do not waste my time


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> no, I cannot debate with you unless we have a common ground to debate, so I need you to tell me what your thoughts are, if you know, say so, if you do not, then say so, but do not waste my time


Culture is the way of life of a particular nation... Its the backbone of that particular nation... Its their identity.

That nation can have different religions or different ways towards God


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

nope, your saying that India has only one culture? that the UK has a single culture, try again


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 15, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> nope, your saying that India has only one culture? that the UK has a single culture, try again



India does have countless cultures... But collectively its known as the Indian culture


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 15, 2018)

god this is hard, ok, baby steps,  you are a Sikh, so I assume you are familiar with Sikh culture, tell me about your understanding of Sikh culture and how it differs from Sikh religion, again given your understanding of both


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 16, 2018)

And what about the many Sikh guys who get ‘down and dirty’ with not just Hindu girls, but also western girls, end up having sex and then leaving them (after false promises) and marry who mummy and daddy choose after all in the end? It’s ok for the guys though right? Only women are to be faulted for anything?



Turbanedtiger said:


> In colleges and work places Sikh Girls prefer and date Hindu boyfriends... And many such relationships are only about flings and casual dating. When you be go to college and work places you know about it... Its common sense... No need to hide under their beds.
> 
> Majority of the Sikh girls prefer to date Hindu men only... Hindu men know about this and hence they also chase Sikh girls.. Its like an achievement or winning a trophy for them... I am not blaming Hindu men... Coz these Sikh women to love to get down and dirty with their Hindu boyfriends


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 16, 2018)

And what about the many Sikh guys who get ‘down and dirty’ with not just Hindu girls, but also western girls, end up having sex and then leaving them (after false promises) and marry who mummy and daddy choose after all in the end? It’s ok for the guys though right? Only women are to be faulted for anything?



Turbanedtiger said:


> In colleges and work places Sikh Girls prefer and date Hindu boyfriends... And many such relationships are only about flings and casual dating. When you be go to college and work places you know about it... Its common sense... No need to hide under their beds.
> 
> Majority of the Sikh girls prefer to date Hindu men only... Hindu men know about this and hence they also chase Sikh girls.. Its like an achievement or winning a trophy for them... I am not blaming Hindu men... Coz these Sikh women to love to get down and dirty with their Hindu boyfriends


----------



## sukhsingh (Apr 19, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Misogynist? What are you talking about?
> 
> So is it ok for Sikh women to engage in premarital sex with their Hindu boyfriends?
> 
> Isn't it against Sikhi?


It's none of your business.


----------



## Truthsikher31 (Apr 20, 2018)

To be honest this is first I'm hearing that "most" Sikh women really prefer Hindu men.   But is it really Sikh women or Punjabi women?  There is a difference.  Since this is a religious site, I think the argument would be that if the girl is a Sikh, then she'll prolly prefer a Sikh guy.  Growing up I thought most Punjabi girls preferred clean-shaven punjabi boys, but now they prefer Hindus?  Regardless, whatever their religion is, Hindu, Sikh, Muslim, whatever.  If the two can agree and respect each other's beliefs, then why should anyone care.  Oh because its killing Sikhism, we're losing people to other religions.  Again, why do you care.  Long as you are happy with yourself and your partner.

If you're worried that number of Sikhs is declining, well Sikhism doesn't promote itself like Christianity does.  Might be something to think bout


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 20, 2018)

Truthsikher31 said:


> Since this is a religious site


actually its a philosophy site


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 21, 2018)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> And what about the many Sikh guys who get ‘down and dirty’ with not just Hindu girls, but also western girls, end up having sex and then leaving them (after false promises) and marry who mummy and daddy choose after all in the end? It’s ok for the guys though right? Only women are to be faulted for anything?



Painji.. Sikh Men dating Hindu Women is quite less than Hindu Men dating Sikh Men... Sikh Men do have sex with many White Women and then leave them on the basis of false marriage promises.. But Sikh Men doing this to Hindu women is quite less.... Hindu Men doing this to Sikh Women is quite higher comparatively. 

If you see it yourself Sikh Girls dating Hindu Men is way higher than Hindu girls dating Sikh Men... Come on even you know this truth very well. . Sikh girls are quite liberal.

So Hindu Men engaging in premarital sex and other sexual filth with their Sikh girlfriends is much higher than Sikh Men doing the same with their Hindu girlfriends...hence Sikhi is declining since Sikh Women dating Hindu Men is much higher than Hindu women dating Sikh Men.

Bhenji please don't cook up stories...we all know the truth.. Even you know it... No offense.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 21, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> It's none of your business.



So you are ok if many Sikh Women sleep around  Hindu Men?


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 21, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Painji.. Sikh Men dating Hindu Women is quite less than Hindu Men dating Sikh Men... Sikh Men do have sex with many White Women and then leave them on the basis of false marriage promises.. But Sikh Men doing this to Hindu women is quite less.... Hindu Men doing this to Sikh Women is quite higher comparatively.
> 
> If you see it yourself Sikh Girls dating Hindu Men is way higher than Hindu girls dating Sikh Men... Come on even you know this truth very well. . Sikh girls are quite liberal.
> 
> ...



You can’t only compare one communtiy and then use that to make sikh guys look innocent. I’d say there are far more Sikh men daring western women and then ditching them after sex than Sikh girls sleeping with Hindu men. In fact in my relations I have never heard of it and most Sikh families closely guard (maybe too much) their girls anyway and as a result Sikh boys have much more freedom to sleep around then do Sikh girls. Problem is when it’s the boys everyone turns a blind eye.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Apr 21, 2018)

Harkiran Kaur said:


> You can’t only compare one communtiy and then use that to make sikh guys look innocent. I’d say there are far more Sikh men daring western women and then ditching them after sex than Sikh girls sleeping with Hindu men. In fact in my relations I have never heard of it and most Sikh families closely guard (maybe too much) their girls anyway and as a result Sikh boys have much more freedom to sleep around then do Sikh girls. Problem is when it’s the boys everyone turns a blind eye.



I am not trying to paint us Sikh guys as innocent... Countless Sikh guys do sleep around with Western women and leave them after they have had their pleasure.. Since many Western women too are attracted to Sikh guys and find them exotic and Sikh guys dating White women is indeed higher than Hindus guys dating Sikh girls

...but i am talking about Sikhs and Hindus.

Sikh girls dating Hindu men are much higher than Hindu girls dating Sikh men....

Sikh girls sleeping around with Hindu guys is much higher than the other way around... And hence Sikhi is in a decline....


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 21, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> I am not trying to paint us Sikh guys as innocent... Countless Sikh guys do sleep around with Western women and leave them after they have had their pleasure.. Since many Western women too are attracted to Sikh guys and find them exotic and Sikh guys dating White women is indeed higher than Hindus guys dating Sikh girls
> 
> ...but i am talking about Sikhs and Hindus.
> 
> ...



It’s not why Sikhi is in decline. When you still have inequalities and Singhs keeping women from equal status in the Gurdwara, take for example seva at Darbar Sahib... women are not allowed to do kirtan, women are not allowed to even touch the palki sahib let alone do palki sahib seva... lest a sevadar comes running and scolding the woman for desecrating SGGSJ. Women not allowed to do ishnan seva there. Gurdwara management committees are largely male dominated and women discouraged from even running in elections let alone voted for, some thought persist that women are impure during menstruation and can’t sit on Guru Jis tabiya, some sects perpetuating that Gurbani says wives must serve husbands, and the big one... very very few Sikh men support women doing seva as Panj Pyaras. Sikh calendar celebrates many Sikh male luminaries but not one single female... why no date for Mai Bhago for example?

All this even though Gurbani says as Gurmukh treat ALL equally because in each and every heart the divine light of Waheguru exists. And let’s not forget the movement to perpetuate the DG as Guru Jis work, and the largest section of it - the Charitropakhyan - contains over 800 pages of stories designed to denegrate women and depict the entire female gender as deceitful and immoral.

 So....... are you really surprised that some Sikh women leave Sikhi when they discover there’s less in it for women than men?? I think this has MUCH more to do with it than just being woooed by Hindu guys.


----------



## SUKHWINDER1 (May 18, 2018)

That’s news to me! Shouldn’t spread falseness. We have paid a huge price for it. The sickest Predators of Pakistani origin have preyed upon Sikh minors/teens/women with such falseness for more than 30 years in UK and other countries for organized child rape crimes. There are proofs of their meetings and talking about how their appearance will attract Sikh youth any how. How many hells from other religions will prey upon our families if we give into such falseness? The Sikh youth and Sikh communities over all need to fall in love with Sikhi and not just make it all about outer appearance. It is pathetic to give Sikh girls such a pathetic place that even predators could think that the Sikh girls will be attracted to them any how. The Sikh youth needs to be educated about Sikhi and have more communication with their families.


----------



## sukhsingh (May 18, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> So you are ok if many Sikh Women sleep around  Hindu Men?


It's none of my business


----------



## Turbanedtiger (May 21, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> It's none of my business



Isn't so many Sikh women sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends going against Sikhism...

And so many Sikh girls date Hindu guys and this trend is increasing as time goes by...Sikh girls just don't want to date a Sikh guy


----------



## Ishna (May 21, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Isn't so many Sikh women sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends going against Sikhism...
> 
> And so many Sikh girls date Hindu guys and this trend is increasing as time goes by...Sikh girls just don't want to date a Sikh guy



The only rules regarding sexual conduct that Sikhi gives to Sikhs are in the Rehat Maryada, and they are that *no one* can have sex before marriage, and that Sikh women should marry Sikh men (written as a lovely double-standard).  Are you *sure *you want to rely on this?

People need to stop trying to control everyone else and focus on controlling their own selves.


----------



## sukhsingh (May 21, 2018)

I


Turbanedtiger said:


> Isn't so many Sikh women sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends going against Sikhism...
> 
> And so many Sikh girls date Hindu guys and this trend is increasing as time goes by...Sikh girls just don't want to date a Sikh guy


A) I don't believe it to be a true statement
B) define sikh
C) why are you only calling out women


----------



## Turbanedtiger (May 25, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> I
> 
> A) I don't believe it to be a true statement
> B) define sikh
> C) why are you only calling out women



A) the statement is true...lot of Sikhs complain about it...many have experienced it...and you can see it around yourself 

B) Sikh is a learner...who always learns and follows words of Waheguru

C) because women are the backbone of Sikhi....that being said...Men too should maintain Maryada....usually Men are more concerned about Sikhi than Women


----------



## Turbanedtiger (May 25, 2018)

Ishna said:


> The only rules regarding sexual conduct that Sikhi gives to Sikhs are in the Rehat Maryada, and they are that *no one* can have sex before marriage, and that Sikh women should marry Sikh men (written as a lovely double-standard).  Are you *sure *you want to rely on this?
> 
> People need to stop trying to control everyone else and focus on controlling their own selves.



How can you call our Guru's words as double standards??? You are Questioning sikhi now? Of course it also means that Sikh men should only marry Sikh women 

No one is controlling anyone...I am pointing out flaws with our community...making people aware isn't called controlling


----------



## Ishna (May 25, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> How can you call our Guru's words as double standards??? You are Questioning sikhi now? Of course it also means that Sikh men should only marry Sikh women
> 
> No one is controlling anyone...I am pointing out flaws with our community...making people aware isn't called controlling



Friend, the Sikh Rehat Maryada was written in the 1940s, not by Guru Sahib.  That is what I was referring to.  And in the English version it says, specifically, that a Sikh should marry his daughter to a Sikh man.  But it doesn't say anything about sons.  Why is it worded like that when it could be inclusive?

Guru Sahib wrote nothing so mundane as who should marry who.



> usually Men are more concerned about Sikhi than Women



You got a source for that?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 25, 2018)

Ishna said:


> The only rules regarding sexual conduct that Sikhi gives to Sikhs are in the Rehat Maryada, and they are that *no one* can have sex before marriage, and that Sikh women should marry Sikh men (written as a lovely double-standard).  Are you *sure *you want to rely on this?
> 
> People need to stop trying to control everyone else and focus on controlling their own selves.



@Ishna ji,

I agree. It sounds very machista indeed. One other thing I wonder about "that *no one* can have sex before marriage,"
What does it really mean? 
SRM does not talk about virginity.


----------



## sukhsingh (May 25, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> A) the statement is true...lot of Sikhs complain about it...many have experienced it...and you can see it around yourself
> 
> B) Sikh is a learner...who always learns and follows words of Waheguru
> 
> C) because women are the backbone of Sikhi....that being said...Men too should maintain Maryada....usually Men are more concerned about Sikhi than Women


I'm sorry but this is utter nonsense


----------



## sukhsingh (May 25, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> A) the statement is true...lot of Sikhs complain about it...many have experienced it...and you can see it around yourself
> 
> B) Sikh is a learner...who always learns and follows words of Waheguru
> 
> C) because women are the backbone of Sikhi....that being said...Men too should maintain Maryada....usually Men are more concerned about Sikhi than Women


The statement is not true, it can't be true . Simply because of the nature of its construction


----------



## Ramneet Singh (Aug 4, 2018)

Turbanedtiger maybe you said it on the verge that Hindu girls want to marry Sikh men, that is not true unless you are a rich man. Maybe they give you some respect but they aren't going to marry you. Hindu girls marry to Hindu men, Muslim girls marry to Muslim, Catholic girls prefer Catholic but it's a fact that Sikh girls don't want to marry Sikh men... It's all about money and power thing,
before 1984 every woman wanted a Sikh man as their groom because Sikhs were far ahead from other communities in terms of religion, money.culture, tradition and lots of people from other religion and lower cast people were accepting Sikhism. Therefore Indian government (Hindu government) has always been jealous of Sikh community that's why they did everything to put us down, they used their mind games, political power and finally used their arm forces. They killed lakhs of Sikhs, looted Punjab, raped women, even evil himself sank through the floor watching that inhumanity against Sikhs... However, you can see the transformation of these so called "Sikh Girls" gradually they started to abandon Sikhi they are getting married to Hindus, Muslims and clean shaven punjabi munde... In Sikhism equal rights and same teaching given to men and women but that shows Sikh girls do not want equal rights they are concerned only to fulfill their sexual desires. Now they don't want anyone with turban and beard and Amritdhari Sikhs are forbidden for them.


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 4, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> Turbanedtiger maybe you said it on the verge that Hindu girls want to marry Sikh men, that is not true unless you are a rich man.



so let me this right, all hindu girls are shallow 



Ramneet Singh said:


> Maybe they give you some respect but they aren't going to marry you.


 and devious!



Ramneet Singh said:


> Hindu girls marry to Hindu men, Muslim girls marry to Muslim, Catholic girls prefer Catholic but it's a fact that Sikh girls don't want to marry Sikh men...


 a fact eh? can you back up this fact at all or is it just something you heard down the pub?



Ramneet Singh said:


> It's all about money and power thing,


gosh you really are well informed about such things? 



Ramneet Singh said:


> before 1984 every woman wanted a Sikh man as their groom


I just love these sweeping statements, every woman?



Ramneet Singh said:


> However, you can see the transformation of these so called "Sikh Girls" gradually they started to abandon Sikhi they are getting married to Hindus,



well evil bitches that they are for wanting to make their own choices in the world, maybe we should have some sort of task force to educate them?



Ramneet Singh said:


> In Sikhism equal rights and same teaching given to men and women but that shows Sikh girls do not want equal rights they are concerned only to fulfill their sexual desires.


ah ok all hindu girls are shallow, and all sikh girls are nymphomaniacs


Ramneet Singh said:


> Now they don't want anyone with turban and beard and Amritdhari Sikhs are forbidden for them.


I think your on the wrong forum mate, you need to find some sort of social Sikh forum where you can get a few other people contributing in the same vein, you see the clue is in the title, philosophy, 

but thanks for the heads up, and riveting information on the sexual and social habits of women in India,


----------



## Ramneet Singh (Aug 4, 2018)

As a Sikh this is what I see and have experienced. I don't know about other girls but I'm damn sure about Sikh girls that 99% Sikh girls are spoiled... Smoking and drinking, cutting hair and waxing is regular thing for them, blasphemy and interfaith marriage has become a new trend among Sikh girls, and there are so many videos that shows how easily they are getting groomed sexually by Non Sikhs in India as well as abroad.

Actually the problem is, all major religions in the world have their countries but Sikh community they are wandering from one country to another like orphans, seeking for justice and equal rights, striving for freedom but nobody gives a shit.

Being a Sikh in this world is not an easy thing, Indians are backstabbers but the rest of the world they also don't know much about Sikhs. Even if Sikhs clarify their religious affiliation and create awareness about the Sikh religion, bigots may still target Sikhs because of racism, religious exclusivity, and xenophobia... In simple words who wants to get difficult life?.. and if Sikh girls having an easy way out so they choose that way, even Sikh boys also are abandoning Sikhi, nobody force them to follow Sikhism. For instance, if I remove my turban and cut my hair who would know? maybe you don't know about this but in India especially in North India if a person cuts his hair it becomes a cause for party and celebration, if he is told he has now become a human being. Anyways Turbanedtiger brought up some very good points but I'm not going to repeat that.

Whereas look at the Jewish girls the whole world was against them in spite of that they built their own nation and Israel is now one of the powerful country in the world nobody can touch them, and that is because Jewish girls, naturally it is women responsibility to uphold the culture and tradition and Jewish girls didn't lose their character, hope and faith, mostly they marry Jewish men only. No offence but I feel ashamed to see my own community.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 4, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> As a Sikh this is what I see and have experienced. I don't know about other girls but I'm damn sure about Sikh girls that 99% Sikh girls are spoiled... Smoking and drinking, cutting hair and waxing is regular thing for them, blasphemy and interfaith marriage has become a new trend among Sikh girls, and there are so many videos that shows how easily they are getting groomed sexually by Non Sikhs in India as well as abroad.
> 
> Actually the problem is, all major religions in the world have their countries but Sikh community they are wandering from one country to another like orphans, seeking for justice and equal rights, striving for freedom but nobody gives a shit.
> 
> ...



Ramneet ji,

Guru Fateh.

It seems you have packed a lot in this great paragraph of yours. As many subjects in your posts can only be discussed on their own basis and merit, please let us know where you would like to start first. 
Thanks


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 4, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> As a Sikh this is what I see and have experienced. I don't know about other girls but I'm damn sure about Sikh girls that 99% Sikh girls are spoiled... Smoking and drinking, cutting hair and waxing is regular thing for them, blasphemy and interfaith marriage has become a new trend among Sikh girls, and there are so many videos that shows how easily they are getting groomed sexually by Non Sikhs in India as well as abroad.



oh its you again, so 99% of all Sikh girls are spoiled? and luckily we also have your definition of spoiled! smoking, drinking, cutting hair, blasphemy and interfaith marriage. So, I am curious, how many Sikh boys do  you think are spoiled in the same way? Why are we not having a discussion about Sikh youth?

Maybe you feel that Sikh boys would be a lower percent than the 99% you have given the girls?

Do you feel that Sikh girls need manly help from Sikh men to stop them being groomed? What you call grooming, do they call free choice? Do you think choice should be limited for people born into Sikh families? Maybe you feel that ones life should be mapped out from scratch, and if it does not agree with what you feel life is, it should not be allowed?



Ramneet Singh said:


> Actually the problem is, all major religions in the world have their countries but Sikh community they are wandering from one country to another like orphans, seeking for justice and equal rights, striving for freedom but nobody gives a shit.



and why is that? Is it because whoever was negotiating for us when partition happened ended up being completely outclassed by Nehru and Jinnah? Was it because we were too naive? too trusting?


Ramneet Singh said:


> Being a Sikh in this world is not an easy thing


my parents find it easy....



Ramneet Singh said:


> Indians are backstabbers but the rest of the world they also don't know much about Sikhs


I love these definitive statements, all Indians are backstabbers, as for the rest of the world, lets face it, even Sikhs don't know much about Sikhs



Ramneet Singh said:


> No offence but I feel ashamed to see my own community.


until you get over your victim complex, and stop blaming everyone else, then shame should be felt, its if you want to blame , then blame the complete lack of understanding of Sikhism amongst the majority of those that call themselves Sikhs, lets face it, If Guru Nanak was around right now, he would be amazed that the religion that he founded, based on a lack of superstitions, caste discrimination  rituals and pointless ceremonies, has ended up the way that it has,

You come across as a bitter racist misogynist who is happy to blame anyone other than those that have put us in this place, I do not see what you see, I see more people asking questions, seeking answers, trying to figure out why there are so many double standards, and questioning the age old attitude that women in Sikhism really do not know what is best for them,


----------



## Ramneet Singh (Aug 5, 2018)

Harry Haller I didn't come here to convince anybody nor I represent chauvinistic mindset. This is the 2 way street both men and women have to deal with their desires and the truth is, now their desires are their priority like any other human being. I think first we need to understand that there are only 3 things that proliferated in this world which is “Money, Power and Sex” and sex goes there where is money and power… so if Sikh girls are getting married to out of community this could be the main reason. As you know before 1984 most girls wanted to marry Sikh men (so you can do the comparison sharp declining of Sikh community afterwards).
I'm not against interfaith marriage at all, if you love someone then you should marry them but mostly Sikh girls are doing this on purpose. Their preference are Non Sikh boys but for this deed women would be blamed more because naturally it is women responsibility to uphold the culture and tradition. It is women's duty to pass on the religious teaching to their children. If she got married to Hindu, would she raise her children as Sikh or Hindu?.... on political level this is all just witty conspiracy, these people are very clever, now they have changed their strategy and they are tackling Sikhs in a different, non violent yet poisonous way by silently diluting the faith making Sikhs appear as clown in the media or proving that they are basically Hindus... If Sikhs are Hindus and Hindus are Sikhs then Sikh girls find no difficulty to choose their preference... Now you would come and pound on me, Sikh girls are so naive they can't understand the difference??, Yes they can't understand the difference and I'm not saying this hypothetically. 
I'm just being careful with my words otherwise there are so many things which may be inappropriate on this site. Every human is filled with lust, greed, ego, anger and these cardinal sins emerge out when we get an opportunity and those who seem very modest maybe they haven't got any opportunity yet... However, I'm not different from others I also have to fight with myself everyday but I feel ashamed and demotivated when I see my own community.


----------



## sukhsingh (Aug 5, 2018)

This is a nonsense.

Ramneet singh you have some funny ideas.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 8, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> Turbanedtiger maybe you said it on the verge that Hindu girls want to marry Sikh men, that is not true unless you are a rich man. Maybe they give you some respect but they aren't going to marry you. Hindu girls marry to Hindu men, Muslim girls marry to Muslim, Catholic girls prefer Catholic but it's a fact that Sikh girls don't want to marry Sikh men... It's all about money and power thing,
> before 1984 every woman wanted a Sikh man as their groom because Sikhs were far ahead from other communities in terms of religion, money.culture, tradition and lots of people from other religion and lower cast people were accepting Sikhism. Therefore Indian government (Hindu government) has always been jealous of Sikh community that's why they did everything to put us down, they used their mind games, political power and finally used their arm forces. They killed lakhs of Sikhs, looted Punjab, raped women, even evil himself sank through the floor watching that inhumanity against Sikhs... However, you can see the transformation of these so called "Sikh Girls" gradually they started to abandon Sikhi they are getting married to Hindus, Muslims and clean shaven punjabi munde... In Sikhism equal rights and same teaching given to men and women but that shows Sikh girls do not want equal rights they are concerned only to fulfill their sexual desires. Now they don't want anyone with turban and beard and Amritdhari Sikhs are forbidden for them.



What experiences have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls...Sikhs girls prefer Hindu guys over Sikh guys...Sikh girls in colleges, universities or offices date Hindu guys


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 8, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> What experiences have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls...Sikhs girls prefer Hindu guys over Sikh guys...Sikh girls in colleges, universities or offices date Hindu guys


I'm curious, what experience have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls?


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 8, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Why do so many Sikh Women date and have relationships with Hindu Men and despise Sikh Men or choose Hindu Men over Sikh Men as their partner...
> 
> What is wrong with Sikh Girls? Shouldn't  we ex communicate Sikh Girls having Hindu boyfriends?...
> 
> ...



Racist people like you should be excommunicated. 

We are One. Stop being intolerant.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 10, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> I'm curious, what experience have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls?



Sikh girls want to date Hindu guys...they don't want to date/marry Sikh guys...why are so many Sikh girls dating Hindu guys in reality...think about it


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 10, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Racist people like you should be excommunicated.
> 
> We are One. Stop being intolerant.



Lol...what is racist in this? So according to you..it's ok if many Sikh girls prefer Hindu guys and not Sikh guys?


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 10, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Sikh girls want to date Hindu guys...they don't want to date/marry Sikh guys...why are so many Sikh girls dating Hindu guys in reality...think about it



I have no idea, but you did not answer the question, do you wish me to repeat it? 

*I'm curious, what experience have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls?*


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 10, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> I have no idea, but you did not answer the question, do you wish me to repeat it?
> 
> *I'm curious, what experience have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls?*



I have seen many Sikhs girls and have also seenany Sikh girls...they don't want to date or marry their own Sikh guys...because many prefer Hindu guys...vast majority of the Sikh girls I knew in colleges or universities and offices had Hindu boyfriends...

These are not just my experiences...but experiences of many people are know


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 10, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> I have no idea, but you did not answer the question, do you wish me to repeat it?
> 
> *I'm curious, what experience have you faced when it comes to Sikh girls?*



You have no idea...but in reality many Sikh gitkg want to date and prefer Hindu guys only right...even you know it .... otherwise you wouldn't be saying that you have no idea....because you don't know the reason but it's happening


----------



## RD1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> . It is women's duty to pass on the religious teaching to their children.



Why is this the women's duty?
Doesn't Sikhi promote equality?
What is the man's duty then?


----------



## RD1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> naturally it is women responsibility to uphold the culture and tradition.



Why is this the women's responsibility?
Who said so?
What is the men's responsibility?


----------



## RD1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> Now you would come and pound on me, Sikh girls are so naive they can't understand the difference??, Yes they can't understand the difference



Why is this?
Can Sikh men understand better?


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 10, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> You have no idea...but in reality many Sikh gitkg want to date and prefer Hindu guys only right...even you know it .... otherwise you wouldn't be saying that you have no idea....because you don't know the reason but it's happening



tell me something, are you a virgin? do you feel inadequate or less manly because of this, if this is indeed the case?


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 11, 2018)

Ramneet Singh said:


> Harry Haller I didn't come here to convince anybody nor I represent chauvinistic mindset.


well I would beg to differ, you come across as a bit of a misogynist. I mean hating people is ok and all, but you can't pick and choose individual groups, personally I despise society as a whole, regardless of sex, colour or orientation, but you seem to have an issue with women.



Ramneet Singh said:


> This is the 2 way street both men and women have to deal with their desires and the truth is, now their desires are their priority like any other human being



ah now we are getting to the crux of the problem, for years men have been able to deal with their desires, and women have been hidden away and told what to do, now they are equally living and dealing with their desires, just like men have been for an eternity, and folks like you cannot deal with it, those naughty women folk, wearing short skirts and having fun when they should be at home making daal! 



Ramneet Singh said:


> I think first we need to understand that there are only 3 things that proliferated in this world which is “Money, Power and Sex” and sex goes there where is money and power… so if Sikh girls are getting married to out of community this could be the main reason.



Money, power and sex mean nothing to me, and there are many like me, just because you are entwined in the maya of the world, does not mean everyone is, there is a saying, we hate in others, what we hate in ourselves, are you projecting your own issues on to others I wonder, maybe Sikh girls are fed up with the complete identity massacre that takes place when they are married, they have to go from being strong independent women to married zombies, maybe they have had enough. 



Ramneet Singh said:


> As you know before 1984 most girls wanted to marry Sikh men (so you can do the comparison sharp declining of Sikh community afterwards).



Where are you getting these facts from? Perhaps you could lend me your copy of 'fairytale facts for the bonkers'



Ramneet Singh said:


> I'm not against interfaith marriage at all,


who cares? who cares whether your for or against marriages with donkeys? do you not see? it does not matter anymore whether you wish to validate it or not, your type are dying out, your a neanderthal wishing for the days when you could grab a woman by the hair and drag her back in your cave, and now your throwing your toys out of the pram because those women choose not to play anymore. 



Ramneet Singh said:


> if you love someone then you should marry them but mostly Sikh girls are doing this on purpose.



yeah just to spite you, damn those Sikh girls falling in love and getting married ..



Ramneet Singh said:


> Their preference are Non Sikh boys but for this deed women would be blamed more because naturally it is women responsibility to uphold the culture and tradition.



while the men go out whoring and drinking? so whats the problem, does this mean that men will have to take responsibility for this rather than just talking wisely and making lip service? Are you scared you will have to raise the bar?



Ramneet Singh said:


> It is women's duty to pass on the religious teaching to their children.


And the mans duty to? no, let me guess, be the man and be king in his own house! I feel sorry for you, for years you have watched your mothers and aunties slave over their families and their husbands and now its your turn, and they are all marrying Hindus for a life of love and freedom, its a {censored}. 



Ramneet Singh said:


> If she got married to Hindu, would she raise her children as Sikh or Hindu?.


What difference would it make, I take it you were raised as a Sikh, but I do not see much Sikhi in your writings, just hate and anger, in any case, given the way Sikhism is going at the moment, with the rituals, ceremonies, politics, and complete lack of any real philosophy other than the precious sakhis that make up most of what is taught in Sikhism, it really does not matter. 



Ramneet Singh said:


> on political level this is all just witty conspiracy, these people are very clever, now they have changed their strategy and they are tackling Sikhs in a different, non violent yet poisonous way by silently diluting the faith making Sikhs appear as clown in the media or proving that they are basically Hindus...



oh come of it, we can do that job much better ourselves, we don't need any help



Ramneet Singh said:


> If Sikhs are Hindus and Hindus are Sikhs then Sikh girls find no difficulty to choose their preference..



Lacking in basic intelligence these Sikh girls huh. 



Ramneet Singh said:


> Now you would come and pound on me,



Err I think I will pass, your not my type



Ramneet Singh said:


> Sikh girls are so naive they can't understand the difference??, Yes they can't understand the difference and I'm not saying this hypothetically.



well luckily we have people like you here to educate our naive Sikh girls, phew. 



Ramneet Singh said:


> I'm just being careful with my words otherwise there are so many things which may be inappropriate on this site.



we are all adults, what you have already said is pretty inappropriate towards women, so don't worry too much, knock yourself out, 



Ramneet Singh said:


> Every human is filled with lust, greed, ego, anger and these cardinal sins emerge out when we get an opportunity and those who seem very modest maybe they haven't got any opportunity yet.



So you decide when and if they should have that opportunity? 


Ramneet Singh said:


> However, I'm not different from others I also have to fight with myself everyday but I feel ashamed and demotivated when I see my own community.



strangely enough I felt like that just reading your post


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 11, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> tell me something, are you a virgin? do you feel inadequate or less manly because of this, if this is indeed the case?



Why would I feel less manly? This is not even relevant..

Dont you think Sikh girls should date their own Sikh guys....

you are ok with many Sikh girls dating and sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends?


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 11, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Why would I feel less manly? This is not even relevant..


its just you come across as quite immature and insecure, can you answer the question, are you a virgin?



Turbanedtiger said:


> Dont you think Sikh girls should date their own Sikh guys....



I could not care less if they dated one armed lesbians who worshiped the devil, its none of my business.


Turbanedtiger said:


> you are ok with many Sikh girls dating and sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends?
> 
> ....




I am absolutely fine with many Sikh girls dating and sleeping around with whoever they wish, its none of my business, or yours for that matter.


----------



## sukhsingh (Sep 11, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> You have no idea...but in reality many Sikh gitkg want to date and prefer Hindu guys only right...even you know it .... otherwise you wouldn't be saying that you have no idea....because you don't know the reason but it's happening


Mate maybe they just don't want to date guys like you?


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 11, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> Mate maybe they just don't want to date guys like you?



So all Sikh guys must be like me...because Sikh girls don't want to date Sikh guys...they want to date Hindu guys...get a reality check done please


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 11, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> its just you come across as quite immature and insecure, can you answer the question, are you a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So won't many Sikh girls dating and sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends affect Sikhi?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 12, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> So won't many Sikh girls dating and sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends affect Sikhi?



Please define Sikhi in your post above so I can understand where you are coming from and what religion do you belong to Turbanedtiger?
But more importantly, what is the point of your post?
What do you intend to learn from it? 
Please share with us so we can learn together. Thanks


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 12, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> So won't many Sikh girls dating and sleeping around with their Hindu boyfriends affect Sikhi?



yeah it might make people like you question what they are doing wrong! God works in mysterious ways..........

You still have not answered my question, are you a virgin? I take it you are, as you shy away from it, 

Your clearly suffering from sexual frustration and envy, the only problem here is yours, if you write more honestly, we may be able to help.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 12, 2018)

St


Harry Haller said:


> yeah it might make people like you question what they are doing wrong! God works in mysterious ways..........
> 
> You still have not answered my question, are you a virgin? I take it you are, as you shy away from it,
> 
> Your clearly suffering from sexual frustration and envy, the only problem here is yours, if you write more honestly, we may be able to help.


Stop your nonsense...losing virginity before marriage is against Sikhi...I have saved my virginity for the decent Sikh girl I am going to marry...no frustrated...you are just Brainwashed by the immoral western media.....that is why you talk such nonsense...y'all whine about everyone has a choice...then proceed to create a propaganda against those who don't want to lose their virginity....you are just another western wannabe....brainwashed with lies...that's why clowns like you whine all the time....oooo he is Still a virgin...ha ha ha...blah  BLAH BLAH BLAH...what makes you think no losing virginity before marriage is wrong...? Just goes to show how Brainwashed you are with lies...grow up...you act like a 16 yr old immature clown...why not losing your virginity before marriage is made fun of by people like you?? Tell me....brainless low IQ western wannabe...fools like you don't even know that prenarprem sex lead to the downfall of the west...I pity people like you...sad


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 12, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Please define Sikhi in your post above so I can understand where you are coming from and what religion do you belong to Turbanedtiger?
> But more importantly, what is the point of your post?
> What do you intend to learn from it?
> Please share with us so we can learn together. Thanks



Point is why many Sikh girls have Hindu boyfriends...and why don't they want to date Sikh men...why can't they be with their own


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 12, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Point is why many Sikh girls have Hindu boyfriends...and why don't they want to date Sikh men...why can't they be with their own


 
This is pointless because you have shown again and again in your posts that you have not enough good qualities for the Sikh girls to have you as their date. In other words, you lack what they think they deserve. Respect may be a good starter.

When I was a single man many moons ago living in London, then in the US, I never had problems dating Sikh girls.


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 12, 2018)

Tejwant Singh said:


> This is pointless because you have shown again and again in your posts that you have not enough good qualities for the Sikh girls to have you as their date. In other words, you lack what they think they deserve. Respect may be a good starter.
> 
> When I was a single man many moons ago living in London, then in the US, I never had problems dating Sikh girls.



Veerji....I am not talking about myself...I am talking in general...I am from Delhi...and here Sikh girls don't date Sikh guys...they go after Hindu guys...same happenns in Mumbai, Chandigarh etc...


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 12, 2018)

Turbanedtiger said:


> Stop your nonsense..



never, I will never stop my nonsense, as long as folks like you think its nonsense, I feel I am in the right area



Turbanedtiger said:


> osing virginity before marriage is against Sikhi.



nope, it is not, can you provide any bani that supports this?



Turbanedtiger said:


> .I have saved my virginity for the decent Sikh girl I am going to marry



Can you define decent? do you mean subservient?



Turbanedtiger said:


> no frustrated.


hahahah, oh yes you are, your frustrated and insecure



Turbanedtiger said:


> you are just Brainwashed by the immoral western media.


oh well, I'd rather be brainwashed by the immoral western media than the men with white beards



Turbanedtiger said:


> hen proceed to create a propaganda against those who don't want to lose their virginity



or can't



Turbanedtiger said:


> that's why clowns like you whine all the time.


read the thread, only one of us is doing the whinning



Turbanedtiger said:


> you act like a 16 yr old immature clown..



true, I do, but I also accept I am an immature clown, rather than thinking I am some big strong tiger Sikh sent here to save innocent Sikh girls from themselves, I know I am a clown, you my friend are just a confused and rather horny young man taking your frustrations out on everyone else. 



Turbanedtiger said:


> why not losing your virginity before marriage is made fun of by people like you??



because it creates people like you



Turbanedtiger said:


> Tell me....brainless low IQ western wannabe...fools like you don't even know that prenarprem sex lead to the downfall of the west...I pity people like you...sad


ah right, is this the same West that seems to be the biggest influence on young people in India today?


----------



## Turbanedtiger (Sep 12, 2018)

Harry Haller said:


> never, I will never stop my nonsense, as long as folks like you think its nonsense, I feel I am in the right area
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol you are just proving me right on a cinstcon basis all the time...you are still a kid...look at you lol...see the way you reply....I really pity clowns like you...the west doesn't have any influence on young Indian minds...Indians are waking up and getting rid of the Western filth....

Who are you to decide whether I can or cannot lose my virginity...dear Brainwashed western wannabe...try to be all Western or "modern" an all...just proves what kind of sick mentality the west teaches...you are heavily Brainwashed you {censored}....no you aren't on the right track...you are a Brainwashed wesrerw wannabe with a fake English accent...a self hating idiot...you are no one to decide what is right or wrong...it's you who is frustrated not me...you seriously proved you are an immature 16 yr old...look at your language...so immature...you are indeed a troll 

Your haven't answered my question...why is it wrong to not lose your virginity before marriage? Please tell me Brainwashed self hating wannabe....


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2018)




----------

